# Installing Gentoo 1.4 on DELL Poweredge 1600sc

## jlandru

Hi,

I've just recieved a new Dell Poweredge 1600SC, and try to install Latest Gentoo 1.4. 

The live CD starts but don't recognize the SCSI drives. This machine has two disks on a LSI Logic 1020/1030 Ultra 320 SCSI Adpater.

Found on Google that to start and install on such devices I need LSI Fusion MPT SCSI controller support built in kernel. Some people had made change to debian install live CD.  http://oregonstae.edu/~kveton/debian

How must I modifiy (rebuild) the kernel of the Gentoo 1.4 livecd keeping all gentoo kernel parameters needed for the live CD and adding those needed for LSI Fusion MPT SCSI auto detection ?

Where can I find kernel parameters used to build the linux kernel of the gentoo liveCD ?

Is a simple replacement of the gentoo kernel on the live CD the only thing I've to do  ?

Thanks for any help

Jacques Landru

----------

## delta407

 *jlandru wrote:*   

> Is a simple replacement of the gentoo kernel on the live CD the only thing I've to do  ?

 

Thing is, you don't need to use the Gentoo LiveCD. All you need is fdisk, mk*fs, and tar with bzip2 support. So, if Knoppix finds your hardware (and includes the above, which I think it does), you can do the install from there.

I've done many crazy things when installing Gentoo -- the least crazy of which is to use Red Hat network boot floppies to get a base system resident in RAM so that I can decompress a tarball as it arrives over the network.  :Smile: 

----------

## s970501

I have the same machine and trying to install gentoo on it.

KNOPPIX 3.3 also failed to find scsi disk...

----------

## jojobobo

Boot off the Gentoo 1.4 LiveCD and type this

```
root@livecd / # modprobe mptscsih
```

This should load all the required modules in order to use the SCSI drives.Last edited by jojobobo on Wed Mar 03, 2004 5:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## s970501

finally I've met my scsi-disk...

thanks a lot!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## s970501

LOVELY LINUX ~  :Laughing: 

----------

## s970501

Because of your help I've installed all things.

And I have to make a kernel now.

I am trying w/ kernel 2.6.3-r1.

How can I build a new kernel containing mpt-scsi...?

I did,,,

emerge gentoo-dev-sources

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

make && make modules_install

help~   :Embarassed: 

----------

## jojobobo

In order to enable MPT Fusion support in the kernel, do the following

```
...

Device Drivers -->

   Fusion MPT device support  --->

      <*> Fusion MPT (base + ScsiHost) drivers

...
```

Make sure the driver is built into the kernel in order to be able to boot off the drive after finishing the installation.  Recompile and enjoy   :Smile: 

----------

## s970501

It worked~   :Laughing: 

I put it as (M) not (*)   :Embarassed: 

----------

